# ¿Hay algo aprovechable en un horno microondas?¿Podria arreglarlo?



## Limbo (Ene 7, 2011)

Buenas,

Tengo un microondas que tiene solo 2 años y medio de uso. Hoy ha dejado de calentar, funciona todo pero no calienta, ¿puede ser el magnetron?¿vale la pena repararlo o sale muy caro?

Tambien he pensado en desmontarlo y aprovechar los componentes, pero no sé si habra mucha cosa que pueda reciclar,¿Que opinais?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 7, 2011)

Bueno si es el magnetron no creo valga la pena, aca en Colombia un  magnetron vale 3/4 del valor del horno, imagino en españa es aun mas barato, pero igual antes de desarmarlo o desecharlo revisalo (si sabes) POR QUE ES UN EQUIPO PELIGROSO, INTERNAMENTE HAY ALTA TENSION QUE PODRIA MATARTE si estas calificado para revisarlo hazlo, puede ser que sea una falla sencilla, si decides desarmarlo para partes te sirve el control electronico (si lo tiene) el Trafo de poder o el inversor, cable etc etc podes sacar muchas cosas de el, ahora eso depende de que haces si eres un tecnico te servira si no...........regalaselo a un tecnico, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Hoy ha dejado de calentar, funciona todo pero no calienta, ¿puede ser el magnetron?¿vale la pena repararlo o sale muy caro?


Es lo mas probable, pero habría que ver si no han volado los diodos o algún fusible. Y en cuanto al precio....el magnetron vale como la mitad de un horno nuevo o más :enfadado:


Limbo dijo:


> Tambien he pensado en desmontarlo y aprovechar los componentes, pero no sé si habra mucha cosa que pueda reciclar,¿Que opinais?


Es cuestión de abrirlo y ver que hay. El trafo vale la pena rescatarlo, pero no creas que puedes hacer maravillas con él. También el display puede ser intersante (si tiene) y algunas otras cosillas que veas útiles, pero tampoco hay mucho. Dicen que el imán del magnetrón es bueno para hacer experimentos, pero el que yo tengo no atrae ni un alfiler...


----------



## marcelorenz (Ene 7, 2011)

seguro que se quemó el fusible de proteccion de la alta tension, normalmente esta en una capsula directamente a la salida de alta tension del transformador principal, es uno largo para alta tension, creo que de 500mA.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 7, 2011)

marcelorenz dijo:


> seguro que se quemó el fusible de proteccion de la alta tension, normalmente esta en una capsula directamente a la salida de alta tension del transformador principal, es uno largo para alta tension, creo que de 500mA.



Queeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?      fusible de alta tension????? ese tenes que mostrarmelo   ahi no hay fusible de alta tension, sera que estas confundiendolo con el rectificador de alta tension????


----------



## wild8528 (Ene 7, 2011)

le podrias sacar muchas cosas :O el motor si es de plato giratorio, la fuente de alimentacion, ehmm los componentes electronicos, incluso el chasis para montar algo, o reciclarlo 
en cuanto a lo de repararlo... no se XD


----------



## marcelorenz (Ene 7, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Queeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?      fusible de alta tension????? ese tenes que mostrarmelo   ahi no hay fusible de alta tension, sera que estas confundiendolo con el rectificador de alta tension????



no me estoy confundiendo, el diodo va desde un terminal del capacitor hasta el chasis del equipo, el secundario del transformador esta protegido por un fusible de alta tension.

aca estan las fotos del fusible. en el microondas de mi madre se quemó hace mas de 2 años, es inconseguible, lo reemplace por un hilo de cobre de un cable de auriculares, bien fino, y ahi esta 100% funcional.

acabo de abrir mi microondas solo para mostrartelo, ya que al parecer no sos de creer mucho la info de otros.:enfadado::enfadado:

es el modulo blanco de donde sale el cable rojo


y dentro el famoso fusible

550mA 5Kv


seguro que si dejo de calentar de golpe, es eso.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 8, 2011)

pues los hornos que yo he abierto, ninguno tiene fusible de alta tension...

lo que pudes hacer con mucho cuidado si al  primario del transformador le llega los 110 o 220 depende de tu pais....  ya que algunos microswitch se pudo haber dañado...  (con la puerta cerrada, es decir, todo normalito excepto  que va a estar destapado.

y otra prueba rapida que realizo es  cambiar el diodo de alto voltaje...  si con esto no sale, lo mas seguro que sea el magnetron....
ahora, algunos hornos de la marca panasonic, traen fuentes conmutadas para el alto voltaje, y ahi ya es harina de otro costal...
suerte.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 8, 2011)

hechale un ojo y nos dices, cuidado con conectarlo abierto, en serio es peligroso


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 8, 2011)

Los microondas son de lo mas aprovechable, hace poco me regalaron uno, le cambié el magnetrón y quedó como nuevo, ahora lo tengo en el taller, lo uso para derretir bronce y aluminio, pero aún si no querés arreglarlo tiene un transformador de 2000v 1 A con el que podes fabricarte una soldadora de puntos, o una bobina de Tesla y con el gabinete una incubadora.
Para saber si el magnetrón paso a mejor vida, medilo con el tester, debe tener continuidad entre los dos pines de filamento, y no debe haber continuidad con masa.
Aca podes ver lo de la soldadora de puntos
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2010/12/31/una-soldadora-de-puntos/
Lo de fundir metales acá
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2010/07/03/fundicion-de-metales-en-el-horno-de-microondas/


----------

